# Bogner Amps



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Bogner Amps

Anybody know where one can "test drive" these amps? (I know they are rather expensive, most stores in Canada don't bother with them or they may carry Bogner's lower end "Alchemy" model. I'm looking at the "Shiva" model.

Thanks in advance for ANY info.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You're best off finding someone relatively close to you who owns one.

I'd join the Bogner forum and start asking around.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From the Bogner web site:

*Canada*

West End Rock Shop, 16811 106th Ave., Edmonton Alberta T5P 4G1, phone: (780) 444-7625 Website
The Guitar Connection, 1715 17th Ave. SW, Calgary Alberta T2T 0E6, phone: (403) 233-2058 Website
Quest Musique, 1308 Portage Ave., Winnipeg Manitoba R3G 0V2, phone: (204) 231-1677 Website
Sherwood Music, 124 Ottawa St S, Kitchener Ontario N2G 3S9, phone: 1 (888) 745-5410 Website
LA Music, 139 Charling Cross Street, Brantford Ontario N3R 2J3, phone: (519) 753-6804 Website
Frank's Music Centre, 75 King St W, Chatham Ontario N7M 1C7, phone: (519) 352-7370
Guitar Clinic, 765 Barrydowne Rd, Sudbury Ontario P3A 3T6, phone: (705) 566-7625 Website


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

As far as I know, the dealer who carries the most stock in their store is The Guitar Shop in Missisauga.


Other than that, yeah, your best bet is to find a person who lives close and sweet talk.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Just go ahead and buy one.

It's that simple. 

Really, unless you're looking for a metal amp you won't be disappointed.

I can't think of many musical categories that the Shiva wouldn't excel in.

All you have to do is decide between El34's, and 6L6's. Most classic rock guys go with the EL34's but really I don't think there's any wrong answer here. 

Oh and by the way, get reverb. It's one of the best I've heard, hands down. It does suck a bit of tone. You can tell the difference when you click it on and off. 
If you don't want it, just click it off, no problem.

I did a lot of research before I bought mine sight unseen 4 years ago, but I wasn't disappointed in the least. They're an awesome amp, once you get the hang of them.

ps. If you're going to be moving it around alot, get the head and cab. The combos are murder!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Been a couple months since I've been to West End Rock Shop in Edm, but they've never ever any high end stuff, just a couple of OVERPRICED alchemists.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Guitar connection has a shiva EL34 combo and a Metropolis.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

steve, what do you mean "except for metal"...?

You do know what the uberschall's rep is, right? 

Sometimes the only way to try high end gear is to buy it. Luckily, most high end gear has great resale to match


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> steve, what do you mean "except for metal"...?
> 
> You do know what the uberschall's rep is, right?
> 
> Sometimes the only way to try high end gear is to buy it. Luckily, most high end gear has great resale to match




The OP said he was looking at the Shiva.

I've never played one but I'm sure the Ubershall's a fine metal amp! :food-smiley-004:

I kind of like buying gear used. It really helps when you can't try something local.

If it's really not your thing you can generally sell it for right around what you paid for it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a shiva in toronto for $2100, EL34 model.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> There's a shiva in toronto for $2100, EL34 model.


Where??

Thanks for all the help - everyone


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep just do it.

I bought my ecstasy sight unseen from a US dealer, it was an amazing amp and I never regretted buying it..especialy when it came time for re-sale..which is something I can't say for some of the lesser known boutiqu'ers out there.

..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bogoboy said:


> Where??
> 
> Thanks for all the help - everyone


http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/oak/msg/1338448600.html


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

If it's the Shiva you're thinking about, I'd go with SteveS's comment and just buy one! He talked me into getting mine (didn't take much arm twisting after having heard and played his). If you're not sucked in by the amp by itself, it takes pedals better than any amp I've owned. It's no metal monster out of the box, but pop your favorite pedal in front and it'll do what you ask!

I have the EL34 head (older model - traded pretty deep for it) and will have it for some time to come. It's a lifer amp - I don't 'need' another (but don't you DARE tell my wife that!:sport-smiley-002.

Jokes aside, one of the nicest rigs I've played - it does it all and with major class! Don't be afraid!

Steve


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

So what is it that Bogner gets you that other companies such as BadCat, Roccaforte, Splawn, can't give you?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to add - I'm not dissing Bogner, I've just not played through one.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> So what is it that Bogner gets you that other companies such as BadCat, Roccaforte, Splawn, can't give you?


The only amp on that list I can compare to is the Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R.

The clean channel was very good but the gain channel left me cold. Way too grainy and thick for me. 

When I got mine (second hand) the effects loop didn't work. I took it to my tech and he said it had never been hooked up!! He tried to fix it, and got the clean side to work but we never could get the gain side to work properly.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

SteveS said:


> The only amp on that list I can compare to is the Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R.
> 
> The clean channel was very good but the gain channel left me cold. Way too grainy and thick for me.
> 
> When I got mine (second hand) the effects loop didn't work. I took it to my tech and he said it had never been hooked up!! He tried to fix it, and got the clean side to work but we never could get the gain side to work properly.


Very odd. I've got a BadCat Tone Cat (gain channel of the Hot Cat + clean channel of the Black Cat) and have had no problems whatsoever. My biggest beef with my BC is the weight and the noise of the cooling fan. I almost never go beyond 'bedroom' volume levels so the fan gets a bit annoying. Did you try contacting BadCat? Their customer service is very good - I emailed them a couple of times with some questions and they always replied within 24hrs.

As far as the gain channel being too thick - I was messing around with mine last night - the 'Level' control and 'Edge' control can be used to adjust the thickness.

Although I've not played through a Bogner, I've heard a few and quite frankly, I didn't think what I heard justified all their hype and their cost. I'm just wondering if maybe I'm missing something here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Playing through and hearing one will always be the difference there. I've never plaeyd one, but i have heard one live. It was decent, but the way the guy set it up it wasn't a must-have sound for me.

Chances are people can find their sound from many amps - the brand and model change the flavour, but the core sound is still very much the player's sound.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Very odd. I've got a BadCat Tone Cat (gain channel of the Hot Cat + clean channel of the Black Cat) and have had no problems whatsoever. My biggest beef with my BC is the weight and the noise of the cooling fan. I almost never go beyond 'bedroom' volume levels so the fan gets a bit annoying. Did you try contacting BadCat? Their customer service is very good - I emailed them a couple of times with some questions and they always replied within 24hrs.
> 
> As far as the gain channel being too thick - I was messing around with mine last night - the 'Level' control and 'Edge' control can be used to adjust the thickness.
> 
> Although I've not played through a Bogner, I've heard a few and quite frankly, I didn't think what I heard justified all their hype and their cost. I'm just wondering if maybe I'm missing something here.



I think you may have nailed it right there. You didn't really get hooked by the Bogner (I did), and I didn't get hooked by the Bad Cat (you did). We just like different tones I guess. :food-smiley-004:

I did contact Bad Cat about the loop and got a couple of general responses but the loop never really got fixed. 

As far as the gain channel went on the Hot Cat, I played with every conceivable combination with the controls and just couldn't get what I needed from it. 
It certainly wasn't awful, it is a great sounding amp, just not for me.

I sold it and moved on.... no biggie.

I replaced it with a Soldano SLO100. I'm having some fun with that. :rockon2:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Playing through and hearing one will always be the difference there. I've never plaeyd one, but i have heard one live. It was decent, but the way the guy set it up it wasn't a must-have sound for me.
> 
> Chances are people can find their sound from many amps - the brand and model change the flavour, but the core sound is still very much the player's sound.


Good point. I actually find that my tone is very similar regardless of what amp I'm playing through. There are differences from amp to amp, but they're subtle.



SteveS said:


> I replaced it with a Soldano SLO100. I'm having some fun with that. :rockon2:


Are you using singles or humbuckers through the SLO?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> Good point. I actually find that my tone is very similar regardless of what amp I'm playing through. There are differences from amp to amp, but they're subtle.


I'm in the same boat. It's neat to hear how the amp adds its own flavour though!

and as for an amp not sounding that good on it's own.. well, I'm pretty sure I will never be able to play a "high gain" amp w/o a boost in front of it ever again lol. and not just any boost, a TS808 circuit.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know why they weren't included in the list of Bogner dealers earlier in this thread, but this store in Quebec City is a dealer.

http://www.musiquegagne.com/

Great store and they usually have several in stock. They sometimes have used ones too.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Picked one up on the weekend from Gagne Musique. I agree, great store, excellent service. They had more Bogner amps than any store I've seen (even in NY city stores). I don't know who buys them all (pricey $4,500 with 2x12 cabinet). They had about 10 amps heads and combos all Bogner. Their selection of guitars was not as stellar. 

Amazing sound!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you bought a brand new one?

enjoy!


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Yep! El34 version.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's a Shiva at RockShop in Edmonton. I couldn't find anyone who could confirm but I'm pretty sure it's a 6L6 version. I was quite surprised to see it there among the Alchemists. $3475, I have no idea whether that's high low or normal but I have my suspicions lol.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

That sounds about right


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Try to find a bogner fish pre-amp if you can, they re-issued it and i had the pleasure of playing one today 

HUGE Sound.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have only heard them at a jam with a local band a friend is in. Your also very right about the personel tone.
Both players have them and they both sound very different.

Guitars, fingers and settings make your tone, the amp flavours it.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Or get an Ecstasy - the best amp ever!,.. and I got one for sale due to my financial situation.. interested?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sfx70 said:


> Or get an Ecstasy - the best amp ever!,.. and I got one for sale due to my financial situation.. interested?


a quick read of the thread reveals that the OP has found and bought himself a bogner - and the XTC is not the best amp ever, it is however a highly regarded one


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> a quick read of the thread reveals that the OP has found and bought himself a bogner - and the XTC is not the best amp ever, it is however a highly regarded one


true, but for rock it is among the best in IMHO. of course we all have different opinions. amazing note definition, punch, and warmth with a sweet sounding clean channel - super versatile with old/new style, 50W/100W, plexi mode, channel eq shape settings, Excursion (Medium, Low, and Tight) and tone! :rockon2:


----------

